# DirectTV owners?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey DirectTV or previous DirectTV owners.

Were you folks happy with your service and picture quality with your HD subscription? 

Looking @ going w/ DirectTV and I figure I ask because it will be a 24 month contract. 

Thanks for any input. 

:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not a direct customer, but I was visiting family last weekend and they have it. The service cut off about 20min before a storm even arrived. They said that didn't normally happen, it happened that night.

In the end, I believe Direct TV and Dish are both using MP4 compression and Comcast is stuck on MP2. Overall, the picture should be better.

I think the overall quality of service greatly depends on the quality of the install. Whatever a dish it mounted to can't move in the wind. It needs to be very solid.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Extremely happy with the picture quality of DirecTV. As for the rain fade, it rarely happens. Maybe 2 or 3 times a summer.

I should add that it doesn't have to be raining where you are at for rain fade to occur, though it most likely will be, it just has to be happening in between your dish and the satellites.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I'm very happy with the quality of service from directv. My only complaint pertains to the non-HD channels, they seem to be particularly low quality. E.g. Fuse, the audio and video quality on that channel is complete garbage. Not a very good way to try and enjoy music videos.

Also, as for the Dolby streams, they definitely don't sound near as good as dolby off of a dvd. Surprising since real dolby bitrates really aren't that high. Satellite bandwidth doesn't favor audio it seems. To be expected though, I'm satisfied with the service.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you all and I greatly appreciate the feedback. 
I guess I will go with the 2 year contact.lol:sn:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Good choice.

I watched a movie on Directv Cinema for the first time the other day. HD image quality and the quality of the dolby stream were much much better than regular HD broadcasts. They should be for $6 a movie, but really it was easily DVD quality sound and good HD.


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

I just turned in Time Warner Cable hardware/programming that I was paying $250 a month for and went with Directv I could not be happier. I have their premiere package and pay about $90. More channels better picture and unparalleled UI. It is awesome to be free of the TWC chains. Oh yeah and free Sunday ticket it's a no brainer. 

Ok it's not all roses. My wifes only request was to have the CW. I thought we would get it and we don't. Not cool!!!!! TWC strikes again!!!!!!! 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all,

I wanted to give an update. I decided to back out and not go with direct tv. I'm afraid of long commitments like this. Just like my sprint cell service, which I cannot wait to it ends. 
With this being said, I'm going to go with Dish Network, as they offer only 12 months. Only thibg that stinks is no nfl ticket, like direct tv offers.


----------



## cobraguy (Oct 2, 2011)

I've had DirecTV for almost 20 years. Service is normally very good and the quality of the signal very good. I do lose picture quite often due to weather though. The problem with them is their long term committments. 
My neighbors across the street had to cancel their service with them because they could no longer get a signal. Our homeowners association made them move their SAT dish to the back of the house because our rules/regulations say you cannot have a dish that is visable to the street (which their's was). When they came out to move it to the back of the house the installers couldn't get a signal due to roof-line and many trees blocking the path. DirecTV hit them hard on canceling thir contract, plus they made them ship all of their HD boxes to them - including units they purchased themselves from Best Buy.
Also, if you make any changes to your service contract, they will automatically sign you up for a new contract/committment. I ordered a new HD box when I purchased a new tv in our bedroom and I found out I was automatically enrolled in a new service agreement even though I was no longer under a contract.
Not good customer service if you ask me.


----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

i have Direct TV now but have had Dish Network before. They both have fantastic HD quality.


----------



## Sstevemichael (Oct 2, 2011)

can i watch direct tv from computer?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Sstevemichael said:


> can i watch direct tv from computer?


I haven't used it but they do offer that ability:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/directv2pc

You can also stream to mobile devices with this product:

http://www.slingbox.com/go/home


I've had DirecTV for a few years now and I'm pretty happy with it, my only complaint is the lag time when changing channels - sometimes it's very sloooooow. lddude:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Sstevemichael said:


> can i watch direct tv from computer?


you can also use their new nomad device, which allows you to transfer movies from your DVR to any PC (and iproducts, with droid coming soon). Works great if you travel a lot, so you can watch your shows on the plane, the train, a bus, or anywhere that internet is not stellar.


----------



## Sstevemichael (Oct 2, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> you can also use their new nomad device, which allows you to transfer movies from your DVR to any PC (and iproducts, with droid coming soon). Works great if you travel a lot, so you can watch your shows on the plane, the train, a bus, or anywhere that internet is not stellar.


Very cool! I didn't know about that device.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> you can also use their new nomad device, which allows you to transfer movies from your DVR to any PC (and iproducts, with droid coming soon). Works great if you travel a lot, so you can watch your shows on the plane, the train, a bus, or anywhere that internet is not stellar.


Is Nomad actually shipping now, or is it still in beta to early testers only?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I logged into my DirecTV account and showed it available for purchase. Seems a bit pricey at $158.99 ($149 + $9.99 shipping and handling) though. I was thinking that it should (would) be around $50 before actually knowing the price. As a long time premiere sub I bet I could probably call and get a discount.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's input. I have yet to join, but I'm looking also at Dish Network and buying the HD receiver with slingbox.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I have yet to join, but I'm looking also at Dish Network and buying the HD receiver with slingbox.


I wanted to share my experience w/ Dish Network.

Dish Network sure does some shady practices! 
I called the sales rep at the toll-free number. 
He stated that I would get the following:
America’s Top 200
(2) receivers / one HD DVR & one HD Receiver
Free HBO and Cinemax and I think Stars for 3-months
Free BlockBuster Pass for 6 months
SlingBox for $99.00 , but it’s actually FREE after doing the rebate

So my 1st months charge was a total of $156.xx
I provided them my CC# and they actually charged it all even before coming to do the installation.

After doing so, I got an E-mail from them with shows the charges.
Overlooking at the invoice, they did charge me $156.xx, but it didn’t show free Blockbuster Pass or the SlingBox purchase.

So I decided to call Dish Network, the rep said that there was nothing stating the Slingbox was charged, no free BlockBuster Pass for 6-months (or anything on the invoice) and also there was a fee for Showtime. Funny thing is, I never wanted or asked for Showtime!! 
After the discussion w/ the CS rep about this bill that person was clueless on why or how they charged for the additional $100. I told the DUH!! It’s because I purchased the SlingBox for $99.xx.
With further discussion and I asked what you going to do about it. The rep Xfers me to a manager, after that I said F’it and told the manager I wanted to cancel the whole deal and I wanted my refund.
The manager basically didn’t want to go into further into this deal either as it was a shady charge!!

With all this being mentioned, I will never give my business w/ Dish Network!


----------

